# Ice Sculpture Molds



## chefkal (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a contact for a company that makes ice sculpture molds. Google doesn't show any other than ebay or amazon.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Not off hand, but your biggest challenge will be getting clear ice, regardless of the mold. The pros have special freezers for making blocks, they only freeze from the bottom, and an ice block can take several days to make.


----------

